# Oportunidades de trabalho nas áreas da Climatologia e Meteorologia



## Brigantia (24 Ago 2008 às 18:46)

Abri este tópico para que aqui sejam colocadas todas as informações relacionadas com oportunidades de emprego nas áreas da meteorolgia e climatologia.


Então aqui fica a primeira oferta.

http://www.eracareers.pt/opportunities/index.aspx?task=global&jobId=10982


----------



## Brigantia (30 Mar 2009 às 09:15)

> Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P.
> *Aviso n.º 6785/2009*
> Procedimento concursal comum de recrutamento
> para o preenchimento de um posto de trabalho da carreira
> ...


©  Diário da República


----------



## Geostrofico (7 Abr 2009 às 22:27)

estejam atentos que até junho vao abrir à volta de 30 vagas para meteorologistas no IM.


----------



## ACalado (14 Abr 2009 às 12:20)

Os concursos estão abertos concorram pois já fiz o mesmo 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/quemsomos/concursos_contratos/concursos/index.html


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2009 às 08:26)

Hoje é dia de uma importante prova no concurso do IM. 

O MeteoPT.com deseja boa sorte a todos os membros do fórum que concorreram. Estamos a torcer por vós ! 
O MeteoPT.com deseja também boa sorte ao IM na escolha dos mais competentes, os que partilhem muito talento com o amor pela Meteorologia.


----------



## Chingula (16 Jun 2009 às 19:36)

Vince disse:


> Hoje é dia de uma importante prova no concurso do IM.
> 
> O MeteoPT.com deseja boa sorte a todos os membros do fórum que concorreram. Estamos a torcer por vós !
> O MeteoPT.com deseja também boa sorte ao IM na escolha dos mais competentes, os que partilhem muito talento com o amor pela Meteorologia.



Embora partilhando os votos aqui manifestados, tenho uma visão um pouco pessimista quanto ao futuro da Instituição criada em 1946...
As políticas adoptadas, desde há muitos anos, para com Instituições Científicas estão erradas, os Governantes desconhecem as realidades destas Instituições, introduzindo factores perniciosos que levam à funcionalização da Ciência....
O que tem salvo (?) a "arte" é o grande desenvolvimento que a Meteorologia tem tido a nível Mundial, a tecnologia entretanto disponibilizada e cada vez mais utilizada...por força de uma maior consciência das Populações dos Países mais desenvolvidos e que mais sofrem os efeitos de fenómenos meteorológicos adversos. 
A existência deste Forum (como outros da mesma natureza) pode contribuir significativamente para que em Portugal as coisas se alterem...


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2009 às 23:57)

Chingula disse:


> Embora partilhando os votos aqui manifestados, tenho uma visão um pouco pessimista quanto ao futuro da Instituição criada em 1946...
> As políticas adoptadas, desde há muitos anos, para com Instituições Científicas estão erradas, os Governantes desconhecem as realidades destas Instituições, introduzindo factores perniciosos que levam à funcionalização da Ciência....
> O que tem salvo (?) a "arte" é o grande desenvolvimento que a Meteorologia tem tido a nível Mundial, a tecnologia entretanto disponibilizada e cada vez mais utilizada...por força de uma maior consciência das Populações dos Países mais desenvolvidos e que mais sofrem os efeitos de fenómenos meteorológicos adversos.
> A existência deste Forum (como outros da mesma natureza) pode contribuir significativamente para que em Portugal as coisas se alterem...



Sim Chingula, obviamente muita coisa estará mal, sobretudo a nível político, e não é do partido A ou B, mas do poder em geral das últimas décadas, em tudo o que tem a ver com a ciência em geral. Tem havido muito ruído desde há muito, mas a maioria não passa de propaganda com realidades virtuais que só existem em powerpoints. Se em Portugal só no próximo ano teremos por exemplo um radar no norte do país, muita coisa estará mal por cá a nível de meteorologia e da prevenção. Se uma instituição como o IM tem que depender da venda de dados e serviços (que muitos deveriam ser públicos) para cobrir metade do orçamento, muito mal estão as coisas. Todos compreendemos as limitações que temos como país, mas caramba, há certas coisas onde não parece haver dificuldades, onde tudo se torna tão fácil e instantâneo, como por exemplo entre muitos outros, estádios de futebol pagos com o erário público (Braga, Faro/Loulé, Leiria, etc), o BPN ou mesmo o TGV, pelo que ficamos bastante espantados com as prioridades que se tomam face aos escassos recursos que existem.

Mas há que ser positivo e ter esperança, e é esta a filosofia do fórum, que as coisas melhorem aos poucos, e que todos empurrem nesse sentido de forma construtiva. E nesse caminho parece-me importante que na instituição vá entrando gradualmente uma nova geração que traga sangue novo, dinamismo e paixão pelo que se faz, paixão e dinamismo que provavelmente se tem perdido ao longo dos últimos anos, muito necessário para contornar o marasmo em que infelizmente afundam muitas instituições públicas em Portugal. E o IM até está bastante longe de ser das piores que conheço.


----------



## psm (17 Jun 2009 às 06:25)

Vince disse:


> Sim Chingula, obviamente muita coisa estará mal, sobretudo a nível político, e não é do partido A ou B, mas do poder em geral das últimas décadas, em tudo o que tem a ver com a ciência em geral. Tem havido muito ruído desde há muito, mas a maioria não passa de propaganda com realidades virtuais que só existem em powerpoints. Se em Portugal só no próximo ano teremos por exemplo um radar no norte do país, muita coisa estará mal por cá a nível de meteorologia e da prevenção. Se uma instituição como o IM tem que depender da venda de dados e serviços (que muitos deveriam ser públicos) para cobrir metade do orçamento, muito mal estão as coisas. Todos compreendemos as limitações que temos como país, mas caramba, há certas coisas onde não parece haver dificuldades, onde tudo se torna tão fácil e instantâneo, como por exemplo entre muitos outros, estádios de futebol pagos com o erário público (Braga, Faro/Loulé, Leiria, etc), o BPN ou mesmo o TGV, pelo que ficamos bastante espantados com as prioridades que se tomam face aos escassos recursos que existem.
> 
> Mas há que ser positivo e ter esperança, e é esta a filosofia do fórum, que as coisas melhorem aos poucos, e que todos empurrem nesse sentido de forma construtiva. E nesse caminho parece-me importante que na instituição vá entrando gradualmente uma nova geração que traga sangue novo, dinamismo e paixão pelo que se faz, paixão e dinamismo que provavelmente se tem perdido ao longo dos últimos anos, muito necessário para contornar o marasmo em que infelizmente afundam muitas instituições públicas em Portugal. E o IM até está bastante longe de ser das piores que conheço.






Tens razão há muito piores, e tinha 2 casos, mas que logicamente aqui publicamente não os poderei contar, de como se derrete dinheiro do erário publico estupidamente.

Em relação ao investimento na meteorologia em Portugal, vai ter que morrer bastantes pessoas para que haja fundos para haver modelagem(previsão), tal como aconteceu em Espanha, onde o governo diponibilizou fundos para modelagem depois da morte de muitas pessoas no sul dos Pirinéos há alguns anos atrás.


----------



## Geostrofico (11 Nov 2009 às 12:29)

ECEARTH 
Âmbito: Concurso para atribuição de 1 Bolsa de Investigação no âmbito do projecto europeu ECEARTH, para trabalhar com modelos climáticos globais e regionais e produzir cenários globais e consequentes cenários regionais. 
Entidade Contratante: Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P. 
Descrição: Duração e Regime de Actividade:

Bolsas anual, renovável até 3 anos, com início previsto a 1 Janeiro 2010, em regime de exclusividade, conforme regulamento de bolsas do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), I.P., para trabalhar na sede do IM.
Objecto de Actividade:

(i) Instalação e optimização/configuração no IM das versões do modelo ECEARTH (http://ecearth.knmi.nl/) e dum modelo regional do clima;
(ii) Produção de cenários globais e regionais a preparar para o Intergovernmental Panel for Climate Change 5th Assessment Report e informação relevante para a Estratégia Nacional para as Alterações Climáticas;
(iii) Interpretação dos resultados obtidos e suas aplicações, incluindo participação na elaboração de relatórios e artigos em revistas científicas.
Habilitações Académicas (mínimas):

Licenciatura (5 anos), Mestrado ou Doutoramento em Ciências Geofísicas, Meteorologia, ou em áreas afins.
Remuneração anual:

10.430€ ou até 28.840€, de acordo com as habilitações e curriculum do candidato. 
Orientação Científica:

Doutor Pedro Viterbo
Data de início e de conclusão do prazo do Concurso:

de 2 Novembro a 4 de Dezembro 2009.

Entrega de candidaturas :

As candidaturas, que devem necessariamente incluir todos os
documentos referidos, devem ser remetidas por email para:  pedro.viterbo@meteo.pt

Data de Publicação : 2009-11-02
Data de Limite Recepção Candidaturas: 2009-12-04
Contacto: Doutor Pedro Viterbo 
Email: pedro.viterbo@meteo.pt


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 15:20)

Têm também a Força Aérea a admitir pessoal, todos os anos, na área de Meteorologia, tanto para pessoal licenciado, como para pessoal com o 11º ano apenas... Para mais informações mantenham-se a par, no site da F.A.P., acerca dos concursos e admissões na especialidade de OPMET e TOMET.


----------



## HugoFrança (2 Jan 2011 às 15:16)

alguém tem informações sobre oportunidades recentes de trabalho nestas áreas na ilha da Madeira?


----------



## rossby (12 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

A Forbes considera a profissão de Meteorologista uma das 10 melhores para 2011 :

http://www.forbes.com/2011/01/07/best-worst-jobs-2011-leadership-careers-employment-best_slide.html


----------



## Geostrofico (13 Jan 2011 às 16:31)

rossby disse:


> A Forbes considera a profissão de Meteorologista uma das 10 melhores para 2011 :
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/2011/01/07/best-worst-jobs-2011-leadership-careers-employment-best_slide.html



em Portugal não será certamente!

Quanto à madeira neste momento não sei, mas há um ano abriu um concurso para o centro regional do IM.


----------



## rossby (16 Jan 2011 às 14:36)

Geostrofico disse:


> em Portugal não será certamente!
> 
> Quanto à madeira neste momento não sei, mas à um ano abriu um concurso para o centro regional do IM.



Sim e já fechou


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2011 às 21:56)

Concurso para atribuição de 1 Bolsa de Investigação, Pós-Doc, no âmbito do projecto europeu TRIDEC , para trabalhar no desenvolvimento de arquitecturas inteligentes adequadas ao processamento de grandes volumes de dados associados a situações de crise, em particular aplicadas à detecção de tsunamis e à estimativa dos danos estruturais causados pelo tsunami. 

*DESTINATÁRIOS*

Habilitações Académicas (mínimas): Doutoramento em Ciências Geofísicas, Meteorologia, ou em áreas afins.

Remuneração anual: 20.930€ a 28.840€, de acordo com as habilitações e curriculum do candidato.  

Link: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/quemsomos/concursos_contratos/bolsas/bolsadetail.html?f=/pt/quemsomos/concursos_contratos/bolsas/textos/bo_bi_tridec_10.html


----------



## riva (25 Mar 2011 às 14:47)

rossby disse:


> Sim e já fechou



Foram 2 vagas as abertas para a Delegação da Madeira, entretanto preenchidas


----------



## xnc (12 Nov 2011 às 16:23)

Alguém sabe de locais onde possam precisar de pessoas com o Mestrado em Meteorologia e Oceanigrafia Física para trabalhar??


Estou à procura de trabalho mas está difícil de encontrar algo.


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2012 às 14:06)

> *Geofísico / Geotécnico (m/f) – Dinamarca*
> 
> A Manpower Líder Mundial em serviços de Recursos Humanos, recruta Geofísico/Geotécnico (m/f) vertente petrolífera para prestigiada empresa cliente.
> BTS (Borderless Talent Solutions): Programa de mobilidade internacional da Manpower.
> ...



Ver Oferta de Emprego.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jun 2012 às 09:55)

Para quem estiver interessado:


> *Meteorological Observer (m/f)* (31-05-12)
> 
> *National Center for Meteorology and Seismology of the United Arab Emirates (Abu Dhabi)*
> 
> ...



http://naturlink.sapo.pt/Emprego/Em...tent/Meteorological-Observer-mf-31-05-12?bl=1


----------



## ptsailor (1 Dez 2012 às 10:40)

Bom dia,

A West Coast é uma Entidade Formadora para a Náutica de Recreio e procuramos especialistas em meteorologia para leccionar regularmente o nosso módulo de "Meteorologia" com 3 horas integrado nos cursos de Patrão Local e Patrão de Costa (www.westcoast.pt).

As características gerais do que procuramos são:
. Formação relevante em meteorologia;
. Experiência prévia de formação na área preferencial; 
. Certificado de Aptidão de Formador preferencial;
. Experiência na área da náutica preferencial;
. Disponibilidade para leccionar módulo em regime pós-laboral na região de Lisboa

Todos os interessados podem enviar cv para info@westcoast.pt

saudações.


----------



## RQM (20 Dez 2012 às 13:28)

Boa tarde,
O meu nome é Rui Marques e sou director comercial da ENGIDRO, Estudos de Engenharia, Lda..
A ENGIDRO foi integrada numa shortlist de empresas convidadas a apresentar uma proposta denominada por "Optimizing National Hydro-Meteorological Monitoring and Forecasting".
No caderno de encargos dessa proposta, a entregar a 15 de Janeiro, são solicitados vários perfis de especialistas, entre os quais se encontra o seguinte:
"Meteorologist - At least 15 years of relevant professional experience, with no less than 10 years in meteorology; international experience related to design installation and operation of monitoring systems and relevant academic qualifications of at least masters level or equivalent; participation in the implementation of similar complex processes and experience in southern Africa an advantage. The expert shall be fluent in English with a working knowledge of Portuguese advantageous."
Pergunto se conhecem algum técnico com este perfil (ou razoavelmente aproximado) que possa e esteja interessado em ser integrado na equipa técnica a propor.
É um projecto para 11 meses, com cerca de 30% de tempo de afectação deste técnico e que requer algumas deslocações a Moçambique.
Solicito resposta ASAP.
Cumprimentos,
Rui Marques
(rui.marques@engidro.pt)


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2015 às 11:48)

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P. (IPMA) abre concurso, no prazo de 10 dias úteis a contar da data de publicação deste anúncio, para atribuição de uma bolsa de investigação no âmbito do projeto “ASTARTE— Assessment, STrategy And Risk Reduction for Tsunamis in Europe”, Grant Agreement 603839, cofinanciado pela União Europeia no âmbito do 7º Programa-Quadro. Texto do anúncio Trabalho: Bolsa de Investigação Científica (licenciado) Área principal de Investigação: Impacto de tsunamis no litoral Português no âmbito das atividades do projeto ASTARTE.

http://emprego.trovit.pt/index.php/...t_ctrl_value.037cae9469f7477db810fd28e6324b5b


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2015 às 12:06)

Oportunidades de trabalho no IPMA:

*Bolsas de investigação*
Páginas:  1 
*Projeto* *Âmbito* *Data Publicação* *Data Limite *
IPMA-BI-2015-53 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P. (IPMA) abre concurso, no prazo de 10 dias úteis a contar da data de publicação deste anúncio, para atribuição de duas (2) Bolsas de Investigação para habilitados com o grau de Mestre, no âmbito do Projeto “Desenvolvimento e Implementação de Métodos de Detecção de Biotoxinas Marinhas por Espectrometria de Massa – TOXMASS”, financiado pelo Programa Operacional Pescas - PROMAR. 2015-08-05 2015-08-19
IPMA-BI-2015-54 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P. (IPMA) abre concurso, no prazo de 10 (dez) dias úteis a contar da data de publicação deste anúncio, para atribuição de uma bolsa de Investigação de Nível 2 (Mestrado), no âmbito do projeto “BIOMETORE-Biodiversity in seamounts: the Madeira-Tore and Great Meteor”, financiado pelo programa PT02 – Gestão Integrada das Águas Marinhas e Costeiras do Mecanismo Financeiro do Espaço Económico Europeu (EEA Grants). 2015-08-05 2015-08-19
IPMA-BI-2015-55 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P./IPMA abre concurso, no prazo de 10 (dez) dias úteis a contar da data de publicação deste anúncio, para atribuição de 1 Bolsa de Investigação (BI) grau Doutor, no âmbito do projeto “BIOMETORE-Biodiversity in seamounts: the Madeira-Tore and Great Meteor”, financiado pelo programa PT02 – Gestão Integrada das Águas Marinhas e Costeiras do Mecanismo Financeiro do Espaço Económico Europeu (EEA Grants). 2015-08-05 2015-08-19
IPMA-BI-2015-56 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P. (IPMA) abre concurso, no prazo de 10 (dez) dias úteis a contar da data de publicação deste anúncio, para atribuição de uma bolsa de Investigação de nível 2 (Mestrado), no âmbito do projeto “BIOMETORE-Biodiversity in seamounts: the Madeira-Tore and Great Meteor”, financiado pelo programa PT02 – Gestão Integrada das Águas Marinhas e Costeiras do Mecanismo Financeiro do Espaço Económico Europeu (EEA Grants). 2015-08-05 2015-08-19
IPMA-BTI-2015-52 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P. (IPMA) abre concurso, no prazo de 10 dias úteis a contar da data de publicação deste anúncio, para atribuição de uma bolsa de Técnico de Investigação, no âmbito do projecto Toxmass “Desenvolvimento e Implementação de Métodos de Detecção de Biotoxinas Marinhas por Espectrometria de Massa”, financiado pelo Programa Operacional Pescas - PROMAR. 2015-08-05 2015-08-19
IPMA-BI-2015-51 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P. (IPMA) abre concurso, no prazo de 10 dias úteis a contar da data de publicação deste anúncio, para atribuição de uma bolsa de investigação no âmbito do projeto TRANSPOLVO (Identificação das condições para transporte do polvo vivo por longos períodos a altas densidades). 2015-08-03 2015-08-17
IPMA-BI-2015-50 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P. (IPMA) abre concurso, no prazo de 10 dias úteis a contar da data de publicação deste anúncio, para atribuição de uma bolsa de Investigador com licenciatura (equivalente a BI) no âmbito do projeto Classificação e mapeamento de habitats marinhos em áreas de pesca da costa alentejana – HABITMAP financiado pelo PROMAR. 2015-07-28 2015-08-11
IPMA-BTI-2015-48 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P. (IPMA) abre concurso, no prazo de 10 dias úteis a contar da data de publicação deste anúncio, para atribuição de uma bolsa de Técnico de Laboratório (equivalente a BTI) no âmbito do projeto Classificação e mapeamento de habitats marinhos em áreas de pesca da costa alentejana – HABITMAP financiado pelo PROMAR. 2015-07-28 2015-08-11
IPMA-BTI-2015-49 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P. (IPMA) abre concurso, no prazo de 10 dias úteis a contar da data de publicação deste anúncio, para atribuição de uma bolsa de Técnico de Laboratório (equivalente a BTI) no âmbito do projeto Classificação e mapeamento de habitats marinhos em áreas de pesca da costa alentejana – HABITMAP financiado pelo PROMAR. 2015-07-28 2015-08-11
IPMA-BGCT-2015-46 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P./IPMA abre concurso, no prazo de dez dias úteis, a contar da data de publicação deste anúncio, para atribuição de uma bolsa de Gestão de Ciência e Tecnologia, no âmbito do projeto BIOMETORE-Biodiversity in seamounts: the Madeira-Tore and Great Meteor”, financiado pelas EEA Grants, PT02_Aviso2_0001 (OBJETIVO EEA PT02 PA, Bom Estado Ambiental das águas marinhas e costeiras na Europa). 2015-07-24 2015-08-07
IPMA-BGCT-2015-47 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P./IPMA abre concurso, no prazo de dez dias úteis a contar da data de publicação deste anúncio, para atribuição de uma Bolsa de Gestão de Ciência e Tecnologia (BGCT), no âmbito do Projeto “Criação de uma infraestrutura portuguesa para armazenar e disseminar dados Sentinel (IP Sentinel)”, ao abrigo da parceria entre o IPMA e a Direção-Geral do Território (DGT). 2015-07-24 2015-08-07 

Fonte: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/investigacao/bolsas/index.jsp


----------



## GHenriques (2 Jan 2019 às 16:28)

Alguém sabe de alguma proposta de emprego/estágio na área da meteorologia ou geofísica?


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2019 às 00:13)

*Meteorologist Offshore*
Operations – Aberdeen, Aberdeenshire

As Meteorologist Offshore you will work in a team of experienced forecasters, providing specific meteorological services for the offshore sector. We are looking for full-time employees and the position is based in our Aberdeen office.

Monitoring the weather through interpreting observations, radar and satellite imagery forms part of the job. You will make detailed forecasts for our customers working in the offshore sector. Additionally, providing forecasts and briefings to clients in the offshore sector will form part of the role.

As the weather plays an important role, accurate weather forecasting is essential for safe and economical optimization of work in a lot of businesses. Each client group has its own limitations and may require different parameters. It will be your task to serve these clients by providing all the necessary information and alerts.

Since the weather is a 24/7 hour business you will be working in shifts, including weekends, evenings and nights. We are looking for someone who enjoys working together with a team of energetic and creative colleagues, all over the world.

https://meteogroup.bamboohr.com/job...cqFXrmLia3cZcx4J-zpZwrwBlY865XiyEkHa5ed008gNQ


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2022 às 15:32)

Há neste momento 5 vagas de emprego para o IPMA.

Duas para a Divisão de Clima e Alterações Climáticas
Uma para a Divisão de Previsão Meteorológica e Vigilância
Uma para a Divisão de Meteorologia Aeronáutica
Uma para Especialista de Informática

IPMA - Recrutamento


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Fev 2022 às 10:58)

Relembrar, no entanto, que só são admitidos candidatos com vinculo de emprego público, além das normais exigências de formação superior na área em questão.


----------

